# Crackerdave



## blues brother

Crackerdave posted that he was taking a season off. I don't know for sure what is going on and it really does not matter to me. All I know is that a fella that I met about a year ago at WAR is needing some help. Dave was one of the first folks I met at WAR and I knew he was a friend right away! 
Dave, You are in my thoughts and prayers. You are a good man and have a big heart. I am looking forward to your return to the forum.  May God bless you.
Mike


----------



## Randy

Saying a prayer as well.


----------



## Sargent

sent.


----------



## Keebs

Yep, talk about "True Blue" friend, THAT is our crackerdave!!
's for ya Dave, we're here if you need us!


----------



## HD28

Dave,

I pray the Good Lord blesses you in good ways more than you can imagine! Try to keep your head up. I understand just how hard that can be at times!

(Play that guitar too!)


----------



## lagrangedave

Keep'um coming guys. If Dave reads these maybe it will lighten his heart. My prayers added as well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Prayin for you brother. Holla if you need anything..


----------



## Mud Minnow

Crackerdave, I don't know you or what the situation is, remember: cast thy burdons upon the Lord and he will sustain! Whatever it is I hope you make it through, God bless!


----------



## Inthegarge

Dave, praying for you.... If I can help in any way PM me..............RW


----------



## tomtlb66

Praying for you my dear brother


----------



## georgia357

He is in my prayers.


----------



## Jighead

Dave, whatever your situation remember God is bigger, praying for ya brother


----------



## ronpasley

Brother Dave you were the first person to befriend on the GON forum you are a true friend. I know that are Father in heaven will guide you and help you. You hang in there brother, for there is hope at the end of are journey.

God bless you brother,

Your brother in Christ Jesus
Ron Pasley


----------



## thomas the redneck

dave you will be in our prayers at the garrett house aswell


----------



## jmfauver

Dave,

Keep up w/ us ,your Woody's family is always here


----------



## dawg2

Just saw this.  Prayers sent


----------



## Oldstick

dawg2 said:


> Just saw this.  Prayers sent



Same here.  All of the above and prayers sent also.


----------



## DROPPINEM

Hang in there Dave.You are in my prayers brother....You can beat satan i have faith in ya.


----------



## blues brother

Morning Dave!!
Just a quick shout to let you know you are on my mind...Hang tough my friend and keep the faith!


----------



## Tim L

Your in our prayers dave.


----------



## speedcop

prayers for you my friend


----------



## hunter_58

prayers are sent !


----------



## tomtlb66

Brotwer Dave we love ya and miss ya. God bless


----------



## packrat

*stay strong*

Stay strong ole Buddy and keep your eyes on God;
If He brings you to it, He will bring you through it.
You are in my prayers.


----------



## Hankus




----------



## lagrangedave

I talked to Crackerdave's wife tonight and he is in a safe place and is receiving help. Keep the prayers coming for him please.


----------



## thomas the redneck

lagrangedave said:


> I talked to Crackerdave's wife tonight and he is in a safe place and is receiving help. Keep the prayers coming for him please.



that is good to hear please keep us informed
we'll keep the prayers comming on this end


----------



## Ronnie T

lagrangedave said:


> I talked to Crackerdave's wife tonight and he is in a safe place and is receiving help. Keep the prayers coming for him please.



My earnest prayer is that Dave will soon be refreshed by the light of Jesus Christ, just as Dave has shared with us on many occasions.
God's richest blessing on you brother in Christ.


----------



## blues brother

Morning Dave! Just thinking about you and I hope you are getting better. Prayers are still headed your way!


----------



## Paymaster

Dave, Prayers from here are added for you Brother!


----------



## Keebs

lagrangedave said:


> I talked to Crackerdave's wife tonight and he is in a safe place and is receiving help. Keep the prayers coming for him please.


Thank you for the update!  Prayers lifted daily for Dave!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Prayers for our friend...


----------



## secondseason

Prayers sent!!


----------



## Jeffriesw

Praying for you my cracker brother.


----------



## blues brother

Morning Dave!  Just another quick prayer for ya Bro! Sure would love some of your pickled okra and some fried crappie... See ya soon.


----------



## tomtlb66

God bless ya Dave


----------



## DouglasB.

Prayers Sent... Definitely  one of the nicest fella's I've ever met.


----------



## Lowjack

Hey Dave, I'm Sorry I didn't reply sooner I was in a hunting trip with no access to the Net.
With Whatever I can help  you with  you know you have a brother here .Shalom


----------



## boneboy96

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers Dave!


----------



## rjcruiser

lagrangedave said:


> I talked to Crackerdave's wife tonight and he is in a safe place and is receiving help. Keep the prayers coming for him please.



Glad to hear that.

Praying for you man...may the Lord give you the strength you need.  Keep running the race


----------



## blues brother

Morning Dave! Hope all is going well for you. Still saying my prayers.
See you soon!


----------



## Jeffriesw

For you my Brother



 Psalm 23 
English Standard Version   

The Lord Is My Shepherd
A Psalm of David.

1 The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.
2 He makes me lie down in green pastures.
He leads me beside still waters.
3 He restores my soul.
He leads me in paths of righteousnessb
for his name’s sake.

4 Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,c
I will fear no evil,
for you are with me;
your rod and your staff,
they comfort me.

5 You prepare a table before me
in the presence of my enemies;
you anoint my head with oil;
my cup overflows.
6 Surelyd goodness and mercye shall follow me
all the days of my life,
and I shall dwellf in the house of the Lord
forever.


----------



## Keebs

Got you in my thoughts & prayers, Dave!


----------



## Lorri

Awe cracker Dave is an awesome man - he is and always there for so many people - he is like my brother - he would give me pep talks when I was down and out - even when he was down in out - he would bring you back up and make you smile.


----------



## Danuwoa

Praying for you every day Dave.  

Dave probably doesn't even remember me.  We met at WARII and I haven't sen him since but I met him not long after I got there and I liked him immediately.  

We kind of buddied around together for most of the weekend and he is one of the nicest, most down to earth people that I've ever met.

hang in there Dave.  A lot of people are praying for you everyday and I know that you will pull through whatever your situation is.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I'm not much on prayin', and I've never met Dave in person, but I've been thinking about him. From reading his posts on there the last couple years, he seems to be one of the genuine, good people that you are better off for having met.


----------



## Core Lokt

Prayn' for you Dave


----------



## HawgWild23

prayer sent for Dave


----------



## lagrangedave

I've tried calling some more, but it goes straight to voicemail. I think he was to be away for three weeks, so he should be about ready to go home. I'm thinking about forming a posse though....................... More prayers sent, Otherdave.


----------



## StriperAddict

lagrangedave said:


> I've tried calling some more, but it goes straight to voicemail. I think he was to be away for three weeks, so he should be about ready to go home. I'm thinking about forming a posse though....................... More prayers sent, Otherdave.


 
I'll try calling again as well later today.  I haven't heard from his wife since before the 19th of Nov.

My prayers continue.


----------



## gtparts

That Dave and his wife are struggling is just heart-breaking to me. May God restore all that is broken in mind and spirit and healing fall upon that family. Somewhere in all this will come a testimony. May God be glorified in Dave's time of trouble! Amen.


----------



## Ronnie T

gtparts said:


> That Dave and his wife are struggling is just heart-breaking to me. May God restore all that is broken in mind and spirit and healing fall upon that family. Somewhere in all this will come a testimony. May God be glorified in Dave's time of trouble! Amen.



I agree.  I've never personally met Dave but I've always known he would be a great person to spend a day with.

I think he wears his heart on his shirt sleeve(as mom use to say)   He's obviously a giant but might not know it.

I also continue to pray that God will bless Dave and his family today.


----------



## hayseed_theology

Prayers sent.


----------



## vanguard1

praying for you dave, we love you and are here for you.


----------



## tomtlb66

Dave my dear brother we are praying for ya, I know what your going thru, I am goin thru it noiw myself


----------



## blues brother

Hey Dave,
Brother you have been on my mind...Just wanted you to know that I still got your back and saying my prayers for you.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Where ya at Dave? Waiting to hear how you're doing... probably got some bad Okra. I done warned ya about that nasty stuff!


----------



## lagrangedave

I just talked to the Cracker. He is better and seems to be on his way to finding firm footing. He says thanks to everyone for their prayers and thoughts. I think that it is time again for a shower of love from those on here. Call him if you can. Thanks, Otherdave.


----------



## elfiii

Still thinking about you and praying for you Dave.

Merry Christmas to you my friend.


----------



## jkoch

Dave, you know I live just down the road. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help. 
God Bless and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Ruger#3

Met Dave once at a little gathering of beaglers from the small game forum. Genuine nice guy!

Dave, I pray that you and your family find peace in this holiday season, Phillipians 4:13.

GodBless!


----------



## campinnurse

Dave is home but not taking calls. I will let him know about all the support messages here. He has not been on the forum in quite a while and I will encourage him to return for the support you folks are offering. Thanks for being such concerned friends. It lifted my heart to see the level of support for him and I so hope it does even more for Dave. Keep it coming. Dave's sister aka Campinnurse.


----------



## Huntinfool

miss ya buddy.  Don't need to know what's going on.  Praying whatever it is will subside.  Look forward to seeing you around here soon.


----------



## Nicodemus

Merry Christmas, Dave and Family.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Tell Dave we miss him and friendship.   May his troubles leave fast and his joy be plentiful.     

Prayer sent for you Brother,


----------



## rjcruiser

campinnurse said:


> Dave is home but not taking calls. I will let him know about all the support messages here. He has not been on the forum in quite a while and I will encourage him to return for the support you folks are offering. Thanks for being such concerned friends. It lifted my heart to see the level of support for him and I so hope it does even more for Dave. Keep it coming. Dave's sister aka Campinnurse.



Glad to hear that he is back home.

Tell him we're continuing to pray for him and to keep trusting in the Lord!


----------



## 7 point

prayers sent Dave


----------



## stillman

Hey Dave, I don't know what's going on but I'm sorry that you are hurting. I hope things improve for you soon.


----------



## jmfauver

campinnurse said:


> Dave is home but not taking calls. I will let him know about all the support messages here. He has not been on the forum in quite a while and I will encourage him to return for the support you folks are offering. Thanks for being such concerned friends. It lifted my heart to see the level of support for him and I so hope it does even more for Dave. Keep it coming. Dave's sister aka Campinnurse.



Thank you for the update..Let Dave know that his Woody's family is here for him when he is ready...


----------



## blues brother

Thanks for keeping us in the loop. I called as soon as I saw the "other" daves post but just got crackerdaves voice mail.
Love Ya Brother!


----------



## Jeffriesw

Still Prayin for you my Cracker brother from another Mother!

Philippians 1
Thanksgiving and Prayer
3 I thank my God in all my remembrance of you, 4 always in every prayer of mine for you all making my prayer with joy, 5 because of your partnership in the gospel from the first day until now. 6 And I am sure of this, that he who began a good work in you will bring it to completion at the day of Jesus Christ. 7 It is right for me to feel this way about you all, because I hold you in my heart, for you are all partakers with me of grace,d both in my imprisonment and in the defense and confirmation of the gospel. 8 For God is my witness, how I yearn for you all with the affection of Christ Jesus. 9 And it is my prayer that your love may abound more and more, with knowledge and all discernment, 10 so that you may approve what is excellent, and so be pure and blameless for the day of Christ, 11 filled with the fruit of righteousness that comes through Jesus Christ, to the glory and praise of God.


----------



## boneboy96

campinnurse said:


> Dave is home but not taking calls. I will let him know about all the support messages here. He has not been on the forum in quite a while and I will encourage him to return for the support you folks are offering. Thanks for being such concerned friends. It lifted my heart to see the level of support for him and I so hope it does even more for Dave. Keep it coming. Dave's sister aka Campinnurse.



Thanks for the update and please let him know it's OK to come back and prowl around even if he is in stealth mode!   Prayers continue!


----------



## Lorri

Awe I don't know what is going on in Dave and his wife's life but I am praying for them both - Dave is an awesome man - and is here for everybody on this forum know matter what part of the forum they are a part of - he has helped me out with encouraging words when I was down and out.  I think of him as my brother in christ as he always referred to me as his sister.  Please tell him I am thinking of him and hopes that he can get back on here soon.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

lagrangedave said:


> I just talked to the Cracker. He is better and seems to be on his way to finding firm footing. He says thanks to everyone for their prayers and thoughts. I think that it is time again for a shower of love from those on here. Call him if you can. Thanks, Otherdave.





campinnurse said:


> Dave is home but not taking calls. I will let him know about all the support messages here. He has not been on the forum in quite a while and I will encourage him to return for the support you folks are offering. Thanks for being such concerned friends. It lifted my heart to see the level of support for him and I so hope it does even more for Dave. Keep it coming. Dave's sister aka Campinnurse.


Thanks for the update!!..........Dave hope all is well with you soon Brother!!.........You are, and have been in my thoughts over the last several weeks!!


----------



## Ronnie T

Dave taught me everything I know about being the
Daily Bible verse organizer.


----------



## ted_BSR

There's a whole lotta love and prayers floatin around in this thread.  Please add mine to the pile!!!


----------



## farmasis

*!*

*<SUP>14</SUP>* Seeing then that we have a great High Priest who has passed through the heavens, Jesus the Son of God, let us hold fast _our_ confession. <SUP id=en-NKJV-30026 class=versenum>*15*</SUP> For we do not have a High Priest who cannot sympathize with our weaknesses, but was in all _points_ tempted as _we are, yet_ without sin. <SUP id=en-NKJV-30027 class=versenum>*16*</SUP> Let us therefore come boldly to the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy and find grace to help in time of need. (Hebrews 4)

Dave, I am sorry that you are hurting. I have not been on here much, but am sending prayers of restoration up for you man!
I am afraid that I have been where you are also, and I can attest to the great things God can do when all seems lost.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

I hope he is alright! He was what kept me visiting the spiritual forum!


----------



## Big7

December 10, 2010
Friday of the Second Week of Advent


Reading 1

Is 48:17-19

Thus says the LORD, your redeemer,
the Holy One of Israel:
_I, the LORD, your God,
teach you what is for your good,
and lead you on the way you should go.
If you would hearken to my commandments,
your prosperity would be like a river,
and your vindication like the waves of the sea;_
Your descendants would be like the sand,
and those born of your stock like its grains,
Their name never cut off
or blotted out from my presence.

Good luck Buddy.. Get well soon. Read this over and over. It will help.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

campinnurse said:


> Dave is home but not taking calls. I will let him know about all the support messages here. He has not been on the forum in quite a while and I will encourage him to return for the support you folks are offering. Thanks for being such concerned friends. It lifted my heart to see the level of support for him and I so hope it does even more for Dave. Keep it coming. Dave's sister aka Campinnurse.


 
Dave is a gem among men and a rarity of character which we need more of in this world we live in today. Life just wouldn't be the same without his presence in our lives. Tell him we miss him and are praying hard for him.


----------



## jmfauver

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dave is a gem among men and a rarity of character which we need more of in this world we live in today. Life just wouldn't be the same without his presence in our lives. Tell him we miss him and are praying hard for him.



Amen!


----------



## blues brother

jmfauver said:


> Amen!



You got a second AMEN from me!

Love ya Dave!


----------



## Paymaster

Still Prayin for you my friend! May God Bless you Dave.


----------



## Keebs

campinnurse said:


> Dave is home but not taking calls. I will let him know about all the support messages here. He has not been on the forum in quite a while and I will encourage him to return for the support you folks are offering. Thanks for being such concerned friends. It lifted my heart to see the level of support for him and I so hope it does even more for Dave. Keep it coming. Dave's sister aka Campinnurse.


Thank you so much for the update!!!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> _*Dave is a gem among men and a rarity of character which we need more of in this world we live in today.*_ Life just wouldn't be the same without his presence in our lives. Tell him we miss him and are praying hard for him.


You got that right, MC!!

Dave, my friend, my thoughts & prayers are with you daily, you are missed but it is understood, we're here for when you're ready!!
LOVE YA DAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerdave

Wow - y'all done brought tears to this hard-headed ol' cracker's eyes and I ain't ashamed to say it!

To every one of you: From the bottom of my heart I thank you for the love and concern you've shown for me.When I said you were like family to me,I truly meant it.I couldn't wish for a better Christmas present than to know I've got friends and family that care,and I'm ashamed for not answering each and every phone call and message.Please forgive me for that.

Love.That's what this season is really about.God's love for us and the love we show one another are what makes Christmas.That's also the only thing that we'll take with us when we leave this world.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Keebs

crackerdave said:


> Wow - y'all done brought tears to this hard-headed ol' cracker's eyes and I ain't ashamed to say it!
> 
> To every one of you: From the bottom of my heart I thank you for the love and concern you've shown for me.When I said you were like family to me,I truly meant it.I couldn't wish for a better Christmas present than to know I've got friends and family that care,and I'm ashamed for not answering each and every phone call and message.Please forgive me for that.
> 
> Love.That's what this season is really about.God's love for us and the love we show one another are what makes Christmas.That's also the only thing that we'll take with us when we leave this world.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!



AAaawwwww Dave, you've made ME cry now!!!  Gawd it's good to see you post!!!!!!


----------



## crackerdave

When will I ever _learn?_

God knows best,and works in His own time in His own way.He has brought me through yet another dark time - not because I deserve it,just because He loves me! I'll praise Him forever!


----------



## Hankus

Dave its good to see your name brother


----------



## gblrklr

Good to see you around Dave!  God is good!


----------



## Paymaster

Awesome!!!!!!!!! Good to see you are back! God Bless you Brother!


----------



## blues brother

crackerdave said:


> Wow - y'all done brought tears to this hard-headed ol' cracker's eyes and I ain't ashamed to say it!
> 
> To every one of you: From the bottom of my heart I thank you for the love and concern you've shown for me.When I said you were like family to me,I truly meant it.I couldn't wish for a better Christmas present than to know I've got friends and family that care,and I'm ashamed for not answering each and every phone call and message.Please forgive me for that.
> 
> Love.That's what this season is really about.God's love for us and the love we show one another are what makes Christmas.That's also the only thing that we'll take with us when we leave this world.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!



Dave!!
You have made my day! Glad to see you back with us. You have no reason to be ashamed.  
Love ya!! And MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU!!


----------



## StriperAddict

*Ptl !!*

Welcome back my brother, great to see you here!  
I'll be prayin God's good work in your life continues.

Big bear hug out to ya, bro!


----------



## Ronnie T

Dave, you have made my weedend.

I love you brother and am so HAPPY to see you back.

I continue to pray God's richest blessings to you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

crackerdave said:


> Wow - y'all done brought tears to this hard-headed ol' cracker's eyes and I ain't ashamed to say it!
> 
> To every one of you: From the bottom of my heart I thank you for the love and concern you've shown for me.When I said you were like family to me,I truly meant it.I couldn't wish for a better Christmas present than to know I've got friends and family that care,and I'm ashamed for not answering each and every phone call and message.Please forgive me for that.
> 
> Love.That's what this season is really about.God's love for us and the love we show one another are what makes Christmas.That's also the only thing that we'll take with us when we leave this world.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!


 
Man I'm happy to see you post again. 
This place hasn't been the same without you man.

Merry Christmas to you and all of your family Dave.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Welcome back Dave! Great to hear you're doing ok.


----------



## JustUs4All

Glad to have you back with us Dave.  Sorry that you had to be away for a spell, but glad that you have made it back.


----------



## ted_BSR




----------



## mrs. hornet22

Love.That's what this season is really about.God's love for us and the love we show one another are what makes Christmas.That's also the only thing that we'll take with us when we leave this world.

You are so right. That's what Christmas is all about. Forget all the presents. We are HIS presents.


----------



## DeltaHalo

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dave is a gem among men and a rarity of character which we need more of in this world we live in today. Life just wouldn't be the same without his presence in our lives. Tell him we miss him and are praying hard for him.



YESSIR!!!

Dave, I have been thinking about you brother......Praying for you..I hope to talk to you soon


----------



## boneboy96

Dave, it is wonderful to see you back here posting again!   Merry Christmas to you and yours Dave!


----------



## jmfauver

crackerdave said:


> Wow - y'all done brought tears to this hard-headed ol' cracker's eyes and I ain't ashamed to say it!
> 
> To every one of you: From the bottom of my heart I thank you for the love and concern you've shown for me.When I said you were like family to me,I truly meant it.I couldn't wish for a better Christmas present than to know I've got friends and family that care,and I'm ashamed for not answering each and every phone call and message.Please forgive me for that.
> 
> Love.That's what this season is really about.God's love for us and the love we show one another are what makes Christmas.That's also the only thing that we'll take with us when we leave this world.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!



Dave,

With the help of God and this unruly ( but lovable bunch) there is nothing in life we cannot overcome...You have given many of us a great Christmas gift just by seeing your name again...


----------



## vanguard1

Yes, WELCOME BACK!    God is good


----------



## Jeffriesw

Welcome back Brother, The lord is indeed gracious to us.


----------



## tomtlb66

Dear brother Dave, Glory To Our Heavenly Father!!!!!! I am so glad your back buddy. Its not the same without you..... Brother, I am almost in tears as well. You have been such a blessing to me, you don't know how your words have helped me. God bless you and your family, hang on buddy, I love ya man!!!!!


----------



## hunter_58

crackerdave said:


> When will I ever _learn?_
> 
> God knows best,and works in His own time in His own way.He has brought me through yet another dark time - not because I deserve it,just because He loves me! I'll praise Him forever!



Very well put.

glad you are doing good, you're just in time for Christmas.


----------



## Core Lokt

I got something in my eye dangit!

Welcome back Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HawgWild23

Core Lokt said:


> I got something in my eye dangit!
> 
> Welcome back Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



x2 welcome back.


----------



## crackerdave

God bless y'all.You have really touched my heart with your kind words,and God has answered all those prayers in a mighty way!I can't put into words how much good the folks here have done for me.


----------



## Ronnie T

And we hope you realize how much you mean to us and how you've touched our lives Dave.


----------

